# How to spot a fake DANABOL DS



## Grozny (Oct 9, 2011)

Any bottle of Danabol DS with a Body Research logo and (”Distributed by Body Research”) is a counterfeit of March Pharmaceutical’s registered/licensed product. 

_Category of Registration LOCAL MANUFACTURED DRUG REGISTRATION FOR HUMAN (SINGLE)
Registration Number 1A 366/46
Name DANABOL DS
Class SPECIAL CONTROL DRUG
Dosage form COMPRESSED TABLET
Drug Type INTERNAL USE
Quality of Unit 1 TABLET Contains
METHANDROSTENOLONE 10.00 MG.
Category of Licence LICENCE TO PRODUCE MODERN DRUGS
Licence Number : 1 3/26
Supplier/Distributor MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY LIMITED
Manufacturer MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY LIMITED
Also March has renamed and re-registered Stanol because of the mass counterfeiting problems. Stanol has been renamed Stanozolol.
Category of Registration LOCAL MANUFACTURED DRUG REGISTRATION FOR HUMAN (SINGLE)
Registration Number 1A 460/43
Name STANOZOLOL
Class SPECIAL CONTROL DRUG
Dosage form COMPRESSED TABLET
Drug Type INTERNAL USE
Quality of Unit 1 TABLET Contains
STANOZOLOL 5.00 MG.
Category of Licence LICENCE TO PRODUCE MODERN DRUGS
Licence Number : 1 3/26
Supplier/Distributor MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY LIMITED
Manufacturer MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY LIMITED_

March Pharmaceutical does not export products outside Thailand.Counterfeit Danabol DS can be found worldwide and even at pharmacies inside Thailand. 

Since counterfeit product are not controlled/regulated by any agencies there is no telling what active ingredients or the amount they contain.

*From March Pharmaceutical *

"March Pharmaceutical Co.,Ltd product line does not focus on Anabolic Hormones as we carry only 3 such products.We would like the consumer to beaware that the 2 products mentioned in this post are widely counterfeited and to be aware how to tell the genuine products from the counterfeit."

Though March complaints about the counterfeites some guys on the net rave about the counterfeit jar that is completely sealed (made in China distributed also from Bulgaria turkey etc) and has blue harts. Loose Blue harts from China where very good also, but that depends of course on the source.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 9, 2011)

I find it kinda funny that steroid pills are shaped like hearts but that could be just me.......


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 9, 2011)

there's many replicas of HG gear on the market and just as strong and sometimes slightly better.....trusting the source whoever it is, and there's many big reputable sources here is always important.....


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 9, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I find it kinda funny that steroid pills are shaped like hearts but that could be just me.......



I agree, always makes me think of E pill "cut-outs" rather than d-bol or something


----------



## TGB1987 (Oct 9, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> there's many replicas of HG gear on the market and just as strong and sometimes slightly better.....trusting the source whoever it is, and there's many big reputable sources here is always important.....


 
When I order HG gear I don't want a replica.  I want the the real thing.  Who knows what kind of conditions these "replicas" could of been made in or what type of powders were used.  These "replicas" are the reason why some sources sell HG gear so cheap.  Well this is not HG gear.  I would rather buy a UGL that is known like Geneza or Sciroxx then buy a "replica" .  At least you know who made it and they are at least being up front with you about the gear.  A brand is a brand.  When someone produces a replica, a fake,  or counterfeit product no one knows who made it and when there is no name at stake for the products being made they have no reputation at risk of being damaged for producing sub standard gear.  It makes it more likely that the producer will cut corners because they have one thing in mind when producing a replica,  MONEY.  Otherwise they sell under their own brand name.  When a customer orders a brand of gear that is what the want not a replacement that looks similar.  Good Post Grozny


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 9, 2011)

Its real funny how guys sale gear as REPLICA!!!! and roe funny is that guys buy it...

But everybody can do what he want to do.

I sale Danabol by March!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 9, 2011)

I like real thing!! I love those blue hearts!!


----------



## srbijadotokija (Oct 10, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> there's many replicas of HG gear on the market and just as strong and sometimes slightly better.....trusting the source whoever it is, and there's many big reputable sources here is always important.....




Are you stupid? There is no such thing as replica as far as drugs goes. Those are called FAKES.
And FAKE is NEVER better than original, regardless who source with tons of well paid reps is.


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 10, 2011)

srbijadotokija said:


> Are you stupid? There is no such thing as replica as far as drugs goes. Those are called FAKES.
> And FAKE is NEVER better than original, regardless who source with tons of well paid reps is.



so you're also saying Z's replica line is fake?......i'm sure he'd many of his customers beg to differ......


ANYONE WHO'S INTERESTED IN RUNNING A DBOL ONLY RUN WITH BR BLUE HEARTS SHOOT ME A PM>>>> 3 MEMBERS run a complete log!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 10, 2011)

Irish, throwin it out there!


----------



## JerBear1980 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## srbijadotokija (Oct 11, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> so you're also saying Z's replica line is fake?......i'm sure he'd many of his customers beg to differ......
> 
> 
> ANYONE WHO'S INTERESTED IN RUNNING A DBOL ONLY RUN WITH BR BLUE HEARTS SHOOT ME A PM>>>> 3 MEMBERS run a complete log!!!




OK no problem.
Let make a deal, I will pay you with replica cash, 500 Euros bills -
 replica.


----------

